# blr 22-250 vs blr 243



## badlandshunter (Nov 11, 2012)

does any body own these guns?
thank you for reading.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Type in "BLR" in the search box in the upper right.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Had the 22-250 and loved it every minute .. However I was fortunate enough to use it long enough to wash out the barrel . There are more accurate guns out there [ tack drivers ] but this one accounted for a pile of coyotes over the 11 years that I owned it . Traded it on a T3 Tikka in same caliber . A great gun in it's own right but I kinda miss the BLR some times , mostly when I miss with the new one .. lol.


----------

